# Advice needed on aftermarket wheel tire size



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nice wheels but they won't work! I don't know about tire size but the first thing I saw in your post was 5X105 5X115. I am not sure what that means in the ad but 5X105 is our bolt pattern. I went to the site and ran the compatibility checker for my 2012 Eco and here is what it said:
*Compatibility*


To confirm that this part fits your vehicle, please choose a vehicle from your My Vehicles list OR enter your vehicle's Year, Make, Model and Trim.
My Vehicles
Select a vehicle 

Manage vehicles














YearMakeModelTrim 
 
*
This part is not compatible with 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco Sedan 4-Door.

*I had been on this site before myself and wanted for my 2011 LS and they don't fit.


----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

MILANNI® BEL AIR 5 Wheels - Gloss Black with Chrome Inserts Rims

CARiD says they'll fit but I wouldn't trust it 100% either. I too have seen wheels on eBay that are not suppose to fit but are advertised that they will.


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

Patman said:


> Nice wheels but they won't work! I don't know about tire size but the first thing I saw in your post was 5X105 5X115. I am not sure what that means in the ad but 5X105 is our bolt pattern.


Why wouldn't they work? I have called several wheel companies to get quotes on tire combos and they have all said these would fit...? Also can anyone help with the tire size question? Thanks!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

As I read it, it looks to me like those are DUAL PATTERN wheels with the 5X105 everything but the Diesels take and the 5X115 the Turbo diesel takes. THe ET38 pushes it out a bit more and thats where your tire choice is going to be the critical factor for what fits and what hits.

Also unless the hub bore is all wrong....and it might be....not sure what the hub bore size is on these Cruzes without looking it up, that might be another issue since these are hub centric.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

aaronk said:


> Hey guys so I am thinking about getting these 17 Milanni wheels for my Cruze Eco 17" x7 Milanni Bel Air 5 MI459GB Black 5x105 5x115 38 Et 459 7795GB38 Rims Whee | eBay and am wondering about the best size tire option to go with. I want a low profile look but am concerned about decreased mpg that I've read about on the aftermarket wheel thread due to the smaller overall diameter. I am currently deciding between 215 or 220, and 40 or 45 (either 215/40, 215/45, 225/40, or 225/45) Would all of those options that are less than the stock 215/55s going to cause the decreased mpg from the car needing to run at higher rpms? If so, what would be my best option to still have the low profile look without sacrificing mpg or is that just not possible? And would 225/45 have the least impact on mpg since it would have the biggest diameter of the 4 sizes I listed? Thanks in advance for the advice!


Ate you lowered at all our thinking about it? That should also be considered when choosing tire sizes. That being said the wheels are the same size as your eco wheels now. You may just swap tires one the new wheels and see how you like the size. If you go with a 225 I'd run a 225/50 to keep about the same hight. And as far as mpg you will loose a few due to heavier wheels and the stock eco tires that are great for mpg will most likely be gone.


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Ate you lowered at all our thinking about it? That should also be considered when choosing tire sizes. That being said the wheels are the same size as your eco wheels now. You may just swap tires one the new wheels and see how you like the size. If you go with a 225 I'd run a 225/50 to keep about the same hight. And as far as mpg you will loose a few due to heavier wheels and the stock eco tires that are great for mpg will most likely be gone.


I had considered the eibachs but most likely not. So you are saying the wheels WILL work? I am a little confused after the first comment saying the wheels won't work but I called carid and they assured me they would fit and recommended stock size tires. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

As long as they are a 5x105 lug pattern and not some crazy offset you should be good. There are people here running stock eco tires and wheels on eibachs without any probs. I'm running eibachs on my eco with 18's and running the stock ltz tire size 225/45r18 and no fitment issues. Would rec them tho; a little lower and stiffer never hurt... unless it snows lol


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Ate you lowered at all our thinking about it? That should also be considered when choosing tire sizes. That being said the wheels are the same size as your eco wheels now. You may just swap tires one the new wheels and see how you like the size. If you go with a 225 I'd run a 225/50 to keep about the same hight. And as far as mpg you will loose a few due to heavier wheels and the stock eco tires that are great for mpg will most likely be gone.


If I were to go with a 225/45 vs. the 225/50 what kind of issues would I be looking at from not being quite as close to the stock height? Thanks!


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Most aftermarket wheels are hub centric yes, but they are also lug centric as well so as long as you tighten them properly its nothing to worry about....I personally wouldn't go with anything under a 215/50-17...a 17" with 40's will have a major difference...go to willtheyfit.com input the OEM specs...and then your choice of wheel/tire...an 18" with a 40 is like 6% off normal circumference...id imagine a 17 with a 40 would be significantly smaller...if you want less tire...go with bigger wheels...


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

see here:
How to Configure Wheels & Tires - Tires Articles - MerchantCircle


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

Shifty said:


> Most aftermarket wheels are hub centric yes, but they are also lug centric as well so as long as you tighten them properly its nothing to worry about....I personally wouldn't go with anything under a 215/50-17...a 17" with 40's will have a major difference...go to willtheyfit.com input the OEM specs...and then your choice of wheel/tire...an 18" with a 40 is like 6% off normal circumference...id imagine a 17 with a 40 would be significantly smaller...if you want less tire...go with bigger wheels...


Thanks a lot for the help, I am going to purchase 215/50/17 and really appreciate the advice. Wheels are supposed to arrive tomorrow can't wait !!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Shifty said:


> Most aftermarket wheels are hub centric yes, but they are also lug centric as well so as long as you tighten them properly its nothing to worry about...


The HUB should be the centering feature, not the studs. Relying on the studs to center the wheel is a recipe for vibrations... ask me how I know.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

The cruze hub bore is 56.5 , those wheels that you bought at 74.1. You should be able to order hub centric rings for short money, and that will set you up right.


----------

